# Agility Reccomendations?



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The age that you usually hear is that dogs shouldn't be jumping full height until 14 months (that's the age someone picked as when all but the largest breeds will have their growth plates closed). And then it takes a few months at least for the dog to learn all the jumping skills that are needed to compete. 

Some people start training on lowered jumps earlier than that, but it can create some sloppy habits, so if you want to really do well it's best to wait to start jumping at all until the dog is capable of jumping full height. Depending on where you live there might be a good foundation or puppy agility class you can join that will go over the skills you need to start training obstacles, and puppy agility classes usually include age-appropriate introductions to the obstacles. There are also idiots out there who will try to shove your 10-month-old puppy over a full-height A-frame, so try to ask around at local competitions or something to avoid getting someone like that.

I started my dogs on glucosamine at 2 or 3. I wouldn't mess with a puppy's joints.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> I know that when I finally get my golden pup that I will be doing agility. Does anyone who is active in agility put their dogs on joints supplements right away or at a young age? I know you can start training young if you cut the jumps out of the mix and you can actually compete at a year of age--but is that wise? Is it better to wait to actually compete and through in jumps at a later age--or safer?


I put my guys on glucoasmine and chondroitan as puppies - always have. My guys are exposed to tunnels, the table, contact equipment and yes, I start my puppies on "jumps" pretty early on...those "jumps" are 2" PVC poles between two jump standards -I can teach some baby puppy crosses, lateral distance stuff, lead-outs etc. It's not a lot of jumping - there are so many other foundation things that need attention that it doesn't have to be about the obstacles. A lot of agility isn't about jumps even if they are jumping. I also do some ladder work again with the 2" bars. I'll put the jumps up to 8" around 15 months - again - going slowly - and not a lot of jumping. I also do x-rays at 12 months to be sure that everything looks OK in there - elbows and hips. The one thing my puppies won't see are weaves - not until they are 18 months or so - I think there's too much spine compression involved for growing puppies.

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Per my homeopathic vet, I started Quiz on glucosamine supplmentation at four months.

No jumps for baby puppies...but you can certainly use uprights and teach lots of handling stuff on the flat. I started using low jumps at around 10 months and full height (20" for him) jumps at 14 months. Didn't weave until 18 months. I also x-rayed when he was neutered, which I did at 10 months. Wanted to know ahead of time if there might be something that would interfere with the agility career I was hoping to be training for. Prelims looked fine and I OFA'd at 2.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you guys think Dasuquin is a good,safe product?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with it. 

I use K9 Liquid Health and Nature's Farmacy West's glucosamine product... not at the same time, but I switch back and forth. Liquid Health is more expensive, but I really like it. Maybe compare the product you're thinking of with the two I listed?


----------

